# Past Order History



## fille9 (Dec 21, 2008)

Tommy....I HAVE THREE CCP RODS AND I AM NOW THINKING ABOUT ANOTHER ONE. WHY DOES THE PURCHASE HISTORY ON YOUR WEB SITE SHOW NO PAST PURCHASES for me ????


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I'm not sure. Maybe a website glitch or it (purchase history) may not be active.

Just let me know what you want/need.

Tommy


----------

